# My Rig ..



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's 2 pics of my currant rig ... Always evolving it seams ... LOL

Dr.Z Maz 18 non-reverb, Tom Anderson Bulldog, TC Electronic nova delay, MXR Flanger, Hot Cake, Boss 7 Band EQ, BK Butler Tube driver, Small Stone nano, Ibanez Chorus, Sonic Research Turbo Tuner, Audio Technica Wireless, and a Dr.Z Break Light Attenuator ...

*MB*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

MB said:


> Here's 2 pics of my currant rig ... Always evolving it seams ... LOL
> 
> Dr.Z Maz 18 non-reverb, Tom Anderson Bulldog, TC Electronic nova delay, MXR Flanger, Hot Cake, Boss 7 Band EQ, BK Butler Tube driver, Small Stone nano, Ibanez Chorus, Sonic Research Turbo Tuner, Audio Technica Wireless, and a Dr.Z Break Light Attenuator ...
> 
> *MB*


Nice Rig man! I really like those Dr-z amps. I have a buddy in Clevland,OH who is sponsored by them. I see you put a DR-Z break on it. Do you need it for overdrive, or to keep the volume low?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice gear!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep.... Nice


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Rawpower said:


> Nice Rig man! I really like those Dr-z amps. I have a buddy in Clevland,OH who is sponsored by them. I see you put a DR-Z break on it. Do you need it for overdrive, or to keep the volume low?


The doctor Z Air break is used so that you can play at lower volumes and not overpower everybody else or practice at home and not piz off the nerghbors. The clarity of these apps is so good when put on a stage with other people and amps you tend to have to turn them down or else you dominate the sound on the stage ...

MB


----------

